# Its over :(



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

In the health section I made 2 threads about my cat being sick.

He was just getting worse. Did not want to eat or drink. Lost a lot of weight. When ever he got up to walk... he would wobble from side to side. like he was off balance. he had to lay down for a while before he got up again. 

So this morning,mom and I decided that it was his time to go. So this evening mom took him to the vet to be put down.


I am so mad and sad at the same time. I miss my boy soooooooooo much. This really sucks.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so, so sorry ThreeCatzGirl!! I know how hard this is for you. ((hugs)) to you!! He was loved very much and that is what counts.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ThreeCatz,
I'm so sorry:'( I know how much you loved him....
You tried so heroically to get him to eat something...
His Spirit just no longer wanted to be in that tired, sick body...
You gave him the Final most important gift of Love, you can...you set him Free, to Fly to the Bridge...
Imagine him at his most healthy self, that's what he'll be now...
No more pain, or sickness...ever.
Our final gift to them, is to take on the pain of letting them go, so they aren't in pain or suffering...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss but you tried very hard.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You tried. And you did the right thing, not letting him suffer. I can't imagine how hard this is. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so very very sorry. I know what it's like to watch a beloved kitty decline without knowing why. I saw it happen to my Rhythm. I never had a diagnosis. I saw her head "shimmer" once and then she developed a head tick. Clearly something neurological, but there was no definitive finding.

It's hard, very hard, when you really really dont know why...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind replies. 

Sometimes the song Listen to your heart comes on the radio and it makes me really sad. Its by DHT. So I think about my kitty while the song is playing.  


10Cats....I like your post and picture. Thank you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry ThreeCatzGirl.  I know how worried you were about him, and you did everything you could, but he's at peace now. Hugs to you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 82130


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> ThreeCatz,
> Our final gift to them, is to take on the pain of letting them go, so they aren't in pain or suffering...
> (((HUGS)))
> Sharon


that is so true. never thought of it that way, but yes - the ones left behind are truly the ones who feel the pain. our kitties no longer feel the pain, and are only playing at the bridge waiting for us to reunite with them.


my thoughts are with you threecatzgirl. xoxoxo


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss, its been a month now since my boy left me and I still break down on many occassions.


it truly does suck truly does


----------



## CatMom13 (Mar 2, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had my cat of 14 years put to sleep in June. He was suffering from kidney failure. I know how horribly it hurts, I felt like part of me died with him.

Know that you gave him a beautiful life, with lots of love. You did the right thing. As hard as it is to make that decision, we as pet parents have to make the choice to do what is best for them, even though it hurts us.

You are in my thoughts. (hugs)


----------



## CatMom13 (Mar 2, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> ThreeCatz,
> Our final gift to them, is to take on the pain of letting them go, so they aren't in pain or suffering...


Beautifully said.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you again


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Today in the mail, I got a nice card from our vet. It was a Thinking of you card. It was really sweet of them to do that.


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

I am today understanding that I need to let my sweet, wonderful Mercury go. I know how you feel. I am sorry.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Deepest sympathy - never an easy decision but sometimes the totally right one.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

OH I am soo sorry.. You tried so hard and you are such a caring soul. (((HUGS))) it is hard to lose one so close. Just keep remembering the good things and times you had. It will not make the pain of loss go away, but it will help it be somewhat more bearable.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious one. The only thing we can do for then in the end is to give them peace. It is the hardest thing to do as a pet lover. Again I'm so sorry.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------

